# Allergies



## williajm (Apr 13, 2009)

Has anyone had any problems with allergies? My 4 month old boy had to be taken to the emergency clinic yesterday. He was suffering from anaphylactic shock. He had hives all over his body, he was vomitting, he became lethargic and unresponsive, and while we were at the clinic he started to have trouble breathing. 

He was outside with me while I was working in the yard, and the hives began appearing not even 10 minutes after going inside. The rest of the symptoms started in the car on the way to the clinic. I have no idea what caused his reaction, and was wondering if anyone has experience with vizsla allergies.

Thanks


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Do you think that he could have been stung by a bee? My vet suggested that I give my dog Benadryl to try to alleviate his hives. I've heard other dogs that have gotten stung took the liquid Benaryl for faster results.
Hope that your dog is doing better.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Reba had a raction last week, we don't know what caused it but she had hives on the nape of her neck and down her sides. Vet said to give her Benadryl and make sure she did not have a fever. 

Also rinsed her with cool water to calm the inflamation.


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Phoebe was really allergic to something about 1-2 weeks ago.

First she got a rash one morning, you could see it through her fur and it started small but then covered most of her back, chest, upper leg, shoulders and even head.

Over the next 3-4 days her ears also got really swollen (incredibly thick and hot) - we went to the vet and he gave her an injection and she was better within a few days.

She was very very restless though.


----------

